# Mastiff diet suggestions



## BIGdogLOVER (May 19, 2008)

i need some help!!!! 

i think my english mastiff is to skinny and im not sure how to fatten her up a little and keep her healty?????? she is 14 months and im thinking about 110-120 lbs but not sure... during her first year we tried to keep her lean but now that shes older i want to put some weight on her. she eats flint river ranch premium dog food. I have heard to feed my dog yogurt and also raw beef or raw chicken. Any thoughts about this would be appreciated.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

How much is she getting at each serving, and how many times does she eat a day?

How visible are her ribs?


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

At 14 Months she's still in the Gawky stage, She hasn't finished growing yet and needs to stay lean! DO NOT let her get overweight! You should be able to see the last two ribs and she should have a waist. Here is my boy at nearly the same age, this is the ideal for this breed.










Remember that Mastiffs grow and fill out until 3-5 years. All giant breeds are slow to grow and reach their full potential.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

She's still a baby. 120 sounds vaguely on track (I have to admit, my memory is fuzzy of when my friend's mastiffs were that age!) for a one year old. She's not even got all her height yet- resist the urge to bulk her up!


----------



## BIGdogLOVER (May 19, 2008)

She is most likely healthy. I am just curious about feeding her other stuff than dog food. She eats about a gallon size bowl of dog food every day sometimes every 2 days. the food is of good quality with little fillers. From what I understand Flint River Ranch Dog food is really good. I read about people feeding there dogs raw chicken and raw beef is this healthy>???
And whats the deal with yogurt exactly.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, raw food is healthy for your dog if you feed the right things and in the right amounts. Many argue that it's even healthier for your dog than processed dog food. My dog eats raw food every day - chicken, beef, fish, lamb, pork, you name it - and there are many highly experienced dog owners and breeders on this forum who advocate a raw diet. If you have any questions about feeding raw you can post them in the 'Dog Food Forum' section of DF and I'm sure you'll get some helpful information.

Bear in mind, however, that you should NOT feed raw and kibble in the same meal. If you want to feed your dog raw food, feed ALL raw, in a separate meal.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I agree feeding raw and kibble at the same time can be a hazard. The reason is the kibble digests slower and this can slow down the bone absorbing making them hard. If you want to add raw to the dogs food, adding like organ meat ( chicken livers, or beef liver, tripe, raw egg ( shell and all ground up like in a food processor) etc. At 14 months old, she is in that gangly teenager stage- still young and its probably more growth than thinness.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Honestly I wouldnt worry as much about weight right yet. High lbs is not impressive to me on a dog (many people seem to brag how heavy their dogs are, yet you can see them straining to move around*rolls eyes*)
At this young age and with the predisposed joint issues this breed has, I would try to keep that weight around that level for atleast another 6 months, then work on building some nice muscle instead of adding fat.
If you did decide to try raw, there is plenty of raw feeders here who can help you and there are plenty links to get you informed.
I recommend raw, as I feed it and am VERY pleased with how my gang is looking.

But dont worry too much about the weight yet.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with all the other posters. I have a 7 month old mastiff and I feed him raw and LOVE the results we are seeing with it. However, he is still growing so keeping him at a healthy weight is key. Look at the DF food section for info on raw and if you have questions you can PM me. Good luck with the pup and I would love to see some pictures!


----------



## BIG JAKE (Apr 3, 2008)

That does sound a little small. I have a not yet 6 month old male English mastiff and he weighs 98 lbs. The males usually weigh more than the females. I just came from the vet and I asked her if he is growing to fast. She said he is perfect for his age. We still see 2 ribs. I feed my dog Canidae All Life Stages. This is not a puupy food (too much protein in puppy foods). Many Mastiff breeders recommend this food because you do not need to feed them as much as the lower quality food. Less waste also. My vet said that you do not want this breed to grow too fast, but she said Jake is right on track. Jake's parents were 180 and 220 lbs. If your dogs parents were on the smaller side this could be a reason. I also read that this breed stops growing height-wise at about 1 year, but weight-wise they do not stop growing up until about 3 years. So I guess if your dog is healthy and happy and your vet says everything is fine then there is no reason for concern. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## JDub (Apr 8, 2008)

BIG JAKE said:


> Jake's parents were 180 and 220 lbs


Tell me that's in metric! 

I didnt realize those dogs got THAT big. Holy moly!! That thing has to lay down turds the size of a Volkswagen!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

JDub said:


> Tell me that's in metric!
> 
> I didnt realize those dogs got THAT big. Holy moly!! That thing has to lay down turds the size of a Volkswagen!


HAHA they do!! Otis' father weighs 240- and he is a very nice shape- not overweight or anything- My Otis is 10 months and about 140- lots of growing left to do!! Not quite the size of a volkswagon lol


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

> Tell me that's in metric!


It depends on the lines, actually those weight are on the low end of the average size. I know of lines that regularly get to 220 for bitches and 250 for dogs, they aren't fat either, thye have a lot of bone and muscle. At least two of the lines that get that large regularly have dogs that live to be 10-13 years old.


----------



## BIGdogLOVER (May 19, 2008)

The akc states the bitches are about 180 on average and the males about 220 pounds and thats the high end


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Judging by that picture, your dog looks perfect ! I wouldn't put any extra weight on her. She'll fill out as she matures.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> At 14 Months she's still in the Gawky stage, She hasn't finished growing yet and needs to stay lean! DO NOT let her get overweight! You should be able to see the last two ribs and she should have a waist. Here is my boy at nearly the same age, this is the ideal for this breed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome looking boy! Very nice, cshellenberger!

-naoki



> Tell me that's in metric!


180 LBs is about 81Kg
220 LBs is about 99Kg

I think it depends on the dog’s parents. I mean if her parets are from small lines, then your dog will be a small dog too. I have seen English Mastiff many times in the past and I have never seen any dogs over 200LBs or close to 200LBs. I just met a pair of EM this past weekend and the male was about 140 and 3 years old. Female was smaller (but a bit over weight). The owner was concerned about his size because it’s a small EM but he looked healthy and his body shape was very proportional although he had a small head. My guess was that he might have been neutered at early stage of his life and it’s got something to do with it. 
Our boy Lennox is not an EM (he’s Tosa-inu, Japanese Mastiff). He’s 6 and a half months old and weighs 97LBs. He still shows ribs and not over weight at all. He’s just a thick boned kid. Our breeder told me that all of dogs from this litter (including him) seem to be getting bigger than their parents. His dad is about 150Lbs. We have been feeding him Wolf Cub so far but we’ll switch it to Wolf King (adult food) soon.
Anyway, I don’t know how your girl looks like but as long as she’s healthy and looks proportional, I don’t think you don’t have to worry too much. She’s still growing.

-naoki


----------



## vtodorovich (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a 17 week old and she is doing very well with a lower protein mixed diet. I soften her dry kibble with some yogurt, warm water, oatmeal (plain oats and water) and some fruit. Usually apples (NO SEEDS), frozen strawberries (it is hot here and her baby teeth welcome the challenge), carrots, bananas and sometimes peanut butter. I try and limit the sweet stuff because too much sugar isn't good but a little hasn't hurt her and she is actually better than she was on kibble alone. I am certain it is the yogurt and oats that have helped the most. Her waste is less and her gas is almost completely gone - a TRUE benefit because she could empty the house before


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Oops!
ound:


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

This thread is from 2008.:wink:


----------



## vtodorovich (Jul 5, 2011)

Mdawn said:


> This thread is from 2008.:wink:


I noticed that after - duh! My first post


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

vtodorovich said:


> I noticed that after - duh! My first post


LOL!! Welcome!


----------

